#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Позиция Патриарха Кирилла по строительству иноверческих храмов

## Топпер

Буддистам желающим построить храм, так сказать, на заметку:



> Патриарх Московский и всея Руси Кирилл призвал представителей иных вероисповеданий деликатно относиться к чувствам религиозного большинства страны. 
> 
> "Каждый верующий человек имеет право и возможность молиться. Есть одно только обстоятельство, которое нужно обязательно учитывать, то, что мы всегда учитываем, когда строим наши храмы за рубежом", - заявил Патриарх, отвечая на вопросы жителей Архангельска в ходе встречи, выдержки из стенограммы которой приводит сегодня "Интерфакс" со ссылкой на официальный сайт Московского Патриархата. 
> 
> "Мы деликатно относимся к религиозным чувствам большинства. Например, не приходит в голову мысль построить в Арабских Эмиратах православный храм где-нибудь в самом центре города, да еще таких размеров, каких и мечетей нет, хотя технически это сделать возможно, кто-то, может быть, ради такого проекта и деньги даже даст. Но должно быть чувство уважения к культуре и религии большинства", - подчеркнул предстоятель Русской православной церкви. 
> 
> Он выразил мнение, что "некоторые конфликты, которые у нас иногда возникают вокруг строительства неправославных храмов, носят такой характер". 
> 
> "Поэтому, поддерживая идею наличия необходимых храмов и помещений для религиозной жизни людей, не относящихся к православию, я одновременно призываю всех быть деликатными по отношению к той культурной традиции, которую разделяют большинство граждан России", - отметил Патриарх Кирилл. Тогда, по его словам, появление таких храмов будет свидетельствовать о том, что "мы живем в свободном государстве, где каждый человек имеет право исповедовать свою веру, но где исповедание веры никогда не будет элементом, который провоцировал бы межконфессиональную, межрелигиозную и тем более межнациональную рознь".

----------

Bagira (30.08.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (31.08.2009), Morris Allan (30.08.2009), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (31.08.2009), лесник (31.08.2009), Михаил Макушев (30.08.2009), Юань Дин (30.08.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> 25.08.2009 18:28 : Патриарх Московский и всея Руси Кирилл призывает "учитывать позицию религиозного большинства при строительстве неправославных храмов в России" 
> "Иначе, – опасается Патриарх, - в стране могут возникать конфликты".
> 
> Деликатно относиться к чувствам религиозного большинства, призвал представителей иных вероисповеданий предстоятель Русской православной церкви.* Деликатность, по его словам, заключается в том, чтобы при возведении храмов прислушиваться к мнению православного большинства*. Каждый верующий человек имеет право молиться, заявил патриарх Кирилл, отвечая на вопросы жителей Архангельска во время встречи. Но при этом, уверен он, нужно иметь ввиду одно обстоятельство, которое всегда учитывается при строительстве храмов за рубежом, а именно мнение религиозного большинства. В качестве примера он привел Арабские Эмираты. Там, заметил патриарх, не приходит в голову мысль построить в центре города православный храм. Да еще превосходящий по размерам любую существующую мечеть. Этого не позволит сделать чувство уважения к культуре и религии большинства, в данном случае – мусульманству. Не стоит сравнивать российские реалии с ситуацией за рубежом, полагает сопредседатель совета муфтиев России Нафигулла Хазрат Аширов. В интервью радиостанции "Эхо Москвы" он подчеркнул, что все традиционные конфессии, прописанные в Конституции имеют равные права.
> 
> *Патриарх Кирилл между тем, полагает, что если мнение религиозного большинства останется не учтенным, то это может привести к серьезным конфликтам*. Деликатное же отношение к культурной традиции, которую разделяют большинство граждан России, напротив, оградит от провоцирования межконфессиональной, и тем более межнациональной розни, уверен предстоятель РПЦ.
> 
> Кирилл заключил, что люди разных религий должны уважать друг друга и работать для того, чтобы страну не сотрясали межрелигиозные конфликты


Кто будет выражать мнение "религиозного большинства", думаю, что понятно  :Frown:

----------

Bagira (30.08.2009), Morris Allan (30.08.2009), Михаил Макушев (30.08.2009), Юань Дин (30.08.2009)

----------


## Иилья

"мы живем в свободном государстве, где каждый человек имеет право исповедовать свою веру, но...."
Это типа того, что у нас все равны, но некоторые все-таки равнее?
А вот по поводу строительства храмов на "чужой" территории, соврамши товарищ Гундяев, в Эмиратах может быть они и не строят, а вот в Риме, причем прямо напротив собора св. Петра, построили (http://www.mospat.ru/index.php?page=45051) и совершенно не боятся межконфессиональных конфликтов. В Риме не боятся, строят, а в России, значит, ни-ни.....Вроде того, что мы вам не католики, морду набьем, не постесняемся....Ужос!

----------

Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (30.08.2009), Zom (30.08.2009), Алекс С (20.04.2010), лесник (31.08.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (30.08.2009)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Кто будет выражать мнение "религиозного большинства", думаю, что понятно


Безусловно. Учитывая ещё влияние этого "большинства" на власть

----------


## Kleon

А чему удивляться? Ортодоксы не бывают либералами.

----------


## Ersh

Я думаю, что при строительстве новых храмов РПЦ тоже надо учитывать позицию  большинства населения страны - атеистов

----------

AlekseyE (30.08.2009), Dorje Dugarov (31.08.2009), Fritz (30.08.2009), Ho Shim (01.09.2009), Jambal Dorje (04.02.2010), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (30.08.2009), Makc (06.09.2009), Raudex (30.08.2009), Zom (30.08.2009), Александр С (07.09.2009), Буль (30.08.2009), Вантус (30.08.2009), Владимир Шахов (18.02.2010), Вова Л. (30.08.2009), Джигме (01.09.2009), Иилья (30.08.2009), Илия (09.09.2009), Кхантибало (13.02.2010), Николай Бе (31.08.2009), Норбу (15.09.2009), Чиффа (30.08.2009)

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

Атеисты не большинство.Это их пропаганда.

----------


## Юань Дин

Заявление Патриарха обусловлено, думаю, недавной ситуацией вокруг строительства кришнаитского храма. Что-то кришнаиты, ИМХО, действительно, палку перегнули. Тем более, это секта, а не настоящий индуизм. А вообще, это заявление скорее обращено к разного рода сектам, а не традиционным религиям России (православие, ислам, буддизм). Традиционные религии в России хорошо относятся друг к другу и помогают друг другу (по крайней мере на официальных межрелигиозных встречах).
А сектантов не любят все традиционные религии.

----------


## Буль

Кришнаиты никогда бы не построили такой огромный храм, у них попросту нет на это денег. Но им нужен был протестный пиар - и они его получили. А РПЦ в этом случае сыграло роль бычка на верёвочке.

----------

Ersh (30.08.2009)

----------


## Юань Дин

Вот очень старая информация о такой неловкой ситуации:
Межрелигиозный совет России отказывается поддерживать строительство храма Кришны в Москве (2004 год). Проливает некоторый свет на настрой нашей власти по таким вопросам.




> "Мы поддерживаем связи только с теми межрелигиозными объединениями, в которых есть лишь представители традиционных религий", - сказал по этому поводу представитель Межрелигиозного совета России.


Вполне здравая и взвешенная позиция.

У нас, повторюсь, три традиц. религии - православие, ислам, буддизм. Куда больше? Для духовного возрастания этого вполне достаточно. А кто гонится за необычной экзотикой, так это просто эзотерик-экспериментатор, а не жаждущий очищения ума.
Я боюсь, что кришнаиты, саентологи, разные адвентисты и подобные (им же несть числа, длинный список см. на сектовед.ру) в России - это просто модники, молодежь и экзотическая такая тусовка. Они разрушают себя и мир вокруг себя, профанируя настоящие духовные устремления.

----------

Бо (30.08.2009), Кавамото (18.04.2010)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> У нас, повторюсь, три традиц. религии - православие, ислам, буддизм. Куда больше?


А иудаизм забыли.

----------

Аня Приходящая (01.09.2009), Слава Эркин (31.08.2009)

----------


## Юань Дин

> им нужен был протестный пиар


Вы как всегда правы.
Справедливо заметили насчет "протестного пиара". Последнее время, всматриваясь в представителей нетрадиционных религиозных объединений, наблюдая за их поведением и пытаясь угадать, какие же внутренние порывы ими движат, начинаю приходить к выводу, что им не нужнО духовное возрастание, не нужнО очищение ума, не нужнО очищение от страстей. Им, к сожалению, нужен только протест против общества. Молодой максималист, движимый протестом против общества, против "мамы и папы", идет туда, где может этот протест реализовать - в секту.

Ибо если бы им было нужнО духовное возрастание, нужнО очищение ума, нужнО очищение от страстей (_заговорил прямо как в ПК - с повторами_  :Smilie:  ), то им было бы достаточно тех религий, которые уже есть в России везде - православие, ислам, буддизм.

----------


## Юань Дин

> А иудаизм забыли.


Простите. Не хотел Вас обидеть.

----------

Аня Приходящая (01.09.2009)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Простите. Не хотел Вас обидеть.


Меня? Нет. За представителей иудаизма обидно стало.

----------

Илия (09.09.2009)

----------


## Юань Дин

Простите мою некомпетентность, Кайо. Действительно, христианство, ислам, буддизм и иудаизм - четыре традиционные религии России. Уточнил на портале "Великая Россия" на странице http://religiy-russia.narod.ru/archive.htm
А все остальное, видимо, секты.

Кстати, обратите внимание на текст, щелкнув по ссылке "Буддизм". Это к вопросу о БТСР. Видимо, традиционным буддизмом комитет по делам религий считает именно БТСР. Видимо это проливает свет на мое недоумение по вопросу "Почему на сектовед.ру буддизм - традиц. религия, а Оле Нидал - секта" (но это отдельная песня и не стоит здесь обсуждать этот неоднозначный вопрос). Или я ошибаюсь.

----------

Владимир Шахов (18.02.2010)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Вполне здравая и взвешенная позиция.
> 
> У нас, повторюсь, три традиц. религии - православие, ислам, буддизм. Куда больше? Для духовного возрастания этого вполне достаточно. А кто гонится за необычной экзотикой, так это просто эзотерик-экспериментатор, а не жаждущий очищения ума.


Ну вот православные считают, что мы все на этом форуме гонимся за необычной экзотикой и для духовного развития вполне достаточно молиться, поститься и слушать радио Радонеж. Кураев вон давно наблюдает буддистов-россиян и пришел к выводу, что они разрушают себя, общество т.д. и т.п.




> Я боюсь, что кришнаиты, саентологи, разные адвентисты и подобные (им же несть числа, длинный список см. на сектовед.ру) в России - это просто модники, молодежь и экзотическая такая тусовка. Они разрушают себя и мир вокруг себя, профанируя настоящие духовные устремления.


На сектовед.ру было бы гораздо проще перечислить, кто не "секта" - это было бы только РПЦ, остальные - секты. Это, конечно, не означает, что сект нет. Конечно, они есть. Только вопрос в том, кто же будет определять, кто секта, а кто нет. 

Имхо, определить это можно только руководствуясь законами - нарушают они действующее законодательство, или нет. Если нет, то какое дело госсударству до того, традиционная это организация, или нет?

----------

Dorje Dugarov (31.08.2009), Александр С (07.09.2009), Иилья (30.08.2009)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Тем более, это секта, а не настоящий индуизм. .


А настоящего "индуизма" не существует. Как настоящего буддизма, или христианства

----------

Владимир Шахов (18.02.2010)

----------


## Кито

Недостаточно скромности  .
Если нет хорошей(массовой) паствы нет толку от храмов, думайте о главном.

----------

Ersh (30.08.2009)

----------


## Aion

> Если нет хорошей(массовой) паствы нет толку от храмов, думайте о главном.


 Храм - символ тела...

----------


## Бо

Всё правильно, христиане же в центре Лхасы\Катманду церкви не строят.

----------


## Bob

В Тайланде строят, да и много где ещё...

----------

Вова Л. (30.08.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Полагаю, что Гундяеву & Ko стоит объяснить российскому обществу, *по каким критериям* РПЦ МП идентифицирует россиянина как православного; *в каких случаях* православный россиянин перестает таковым быть (например, 80-е правило Номоканона* [который игнорируется православными], http://pravoslavie.ru/answers/28172.htm) и *какими статистическими исследованиями Гундяев руководствуется*, рассуждая о православном большинстве в РФ?

Шут гороховый...

P.S. Говорите, большинство? Вот каково так называемое "православное большинство РФ": http://www.pravkniga.ru/intlibs.html?id=1800 , *Заметки о религиозной ситуации в России по материалам опроса «Левада-центра»*, февраль 2009 г.

*



> 80-е правило VI Вселенского Собора гласит: «Если кто, епископ, или пресвитер, или диакон, или кто-либо из сопричисленных к клиру, или мирянин, не имея никакой настоятельной нужды или препятствия, которым бы надолго устранен был от своей церкви, но пребывая во граде, в три воскресные дни в продолжении трех седмиц не придет в церковное собрание, то клирик да будет извержен из клира, а мирянин да будет отлучен от общения».


В Номоканоне [ http://azbyka.ru/dictionary/10/kanon...i_04-all.shtml ] зело много замечательных правил, по которым "православное большинство" надобно гнать с...ными тряпками из Православной Церкви имени Иисуса Христа.

Имхо, большинство РФ - это страстные преданные Господа Мамоны. B самому Гундяему стоит прислушиваться к их мнению. А то второй раз ни храмов построить, ни табаком на ввозе торгануть не удастся...

----------

Вантус (30.08.2009), Вова Л. (30.08.2009), Иилья (30.08.2009), Кхантибало (13.02.2010)

----------


## Fritz

> Кто будет выражать мнение "религиозного большинства", думаю, что понятно


Теперь уже в новой упаковке и с отвинчивающейся крышкой - БТСР.




> В Тайланде строят, да и много где ещё...


Там уже построили и не один, просто ещё один затеяли недавно. Ибо в Тайланде только 12000 россиян на ПМЖ, плюс туристы.

----------


## PampKin Head

Пора мутит флеш-моб: отправь главпопу книжечки "Конституция РФ и "закон о свободе совести и религиозного вероисповедания".

----------

Буль (30.08.2009), Владимир Шахов (18.02.2010), Иилья (30.08.2009)

----------


## Чиффа

> Только вопрос в том, кто же будет определять, кто секта, а кто нет. 
> 
> Имхо, определить это можно только руководствуясь законами - нарушают они действующее законодательство, или нет. Если нет, то какое дело госсударству до того, традиционная это организация, или нет?


Уважаемый Вова Л., вопрос, который вы подняли, очень важен. 
До сих пор нет критериев, которые являлись бы четкими маркерами деструктивной секты - все предложенные учеными-психологами, социологами и другими -ологами варианты не лезут ни в какие ворота, их признаки деструктивных сект легко обнаружить  в любой религиозной организации. А критерии эти выработать необходимо, потому что существует вполне реальное зло, которое причиняет людям сектанство.
 Пока что есть один неоспоримый маркер деструктивного культа - социальная дезадаптация сектантов. И законодательство тут бессильно: формально все соблюдено.

----------

Кавамото (07.09.2010)

----------


## Поляков

> До сих пор нет критериев, которые являлись бы четкими маркерами деструктивной секты - все предложенные учеными-психологами, социологами и другими -ологами варианты не лезут ни в какие ворота


Не существует никаких т.н. деструктивных или тоталитарных сект. Это из того же разряда что и "вялотекущая шизофрения" - способ прижать и нагнуть.

----------

Won Soeng (31.08.2009), Вова Л. (30.08.2009), Дифо (12.01.2010), Иилья (30.08.2009), Чиффа (30.08.2009), Этэйла (30.08.2009)

----------


## Bob

> Пора мутит флеш-моб: отправь главпопу книжечки "Конституция РФ и "закон о свободе совести и религиозного вероисповедания".


Флеш-моб может и хороший, да только бесполезный, Вы думаете они там этот закон не знают, уверяю Вас что наверняка  знают, и причём весьма неплохо полагаю. В том-то и проблема что РПЦ прекрасно знает законы светского государства, вот только загвоздка возникает в том что не шибко стремятся/хотят его соблюдать. Им наплевать просто, вот и весь юмор. Хошь плачь, хошь смейся.  :Confused:

----------


## Чиффа

Да, вопросик. Сект не существует, а вот искалеченных их влиянием людей становится все больше.... Или это тоже вопрос вялотекущей шизофрении?

----------

Aion (31.08.2009), Pema Sonam (30.08.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Пока что есть один неоспоримый маркер деструктивного культа - социальная дезадаптация сектантов. И законодательство тут бессильно: формально все соблюдено.


Такой ли уж неоспоримый? А если человек уходит в трехлетний ретрит, или чуть ли не на пмж переезжает в Индию, или Непал, проводя там больше времени, чем на родине? Социальная дезадаптация налицо... 

А определять секты должен, наверное, каждый сам для себя. В Буддизме благодоря наличию линий приемственности определить это, имхо, проще, + и-нет, форумы, всегда можно спросить, почитать, что другие пишут. Вобщем, было бы желание.

----------

Чиффа (31.08.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Там уже построили и не один, просто ещё один затеяли недавно. Ибо в Тайланде только 12000 россиян на ПМЖ, плюс туристы.


И сколько надо храмов на 12-тысячный городок (скорее поселок)? (всем же ясно, что далеко не все россияне ходят в церковь).

Но тайцы молодцы - очень уважают чужую религиозность. Из отеля предлагали бесплатные автобусы до церкви на Пасху (а может это какая-то русская организация была, не знаю).

----------


## Fritz

Да они маленькие, на уровне пары дачных участков. На Пасху 12000 лиц в 3 подобных  заведения не влезут. А ещё туристов столько же. Да, тайцы молодцы, настроение у них преимущественно хорошее и они не думают как его себе испортить раздумьями о том кто там что строит. Автобусы вполне возможно и от них, этож как минимум пиар заведения.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> У нас, повторюсь, три традиц. религии - православие, ислам, буддизм. Куда больше? Для духовного возрастания этого вполне достаточно. А кто гонится за необычной экзотикой, так это просто эзотерик-экспериментатор, а не жаждущий очищения ума.


То есть если гражданин России - баптист, индуист, зороастриец, русский язычник или поклонник даосизма, он автоматически "эзотерик-экспериментатор"? А хоть бы и эзотерик-экспериментатор... Ату его? Интересная логика...

----------

Jambal Dorje (04.02.2010), Александр С (07.09.2009), Мих (17.02.2010), Слава Эркин (31.08.2009)

----------


## Кито

Я против эзотерики, она не дает защиту и любого *ангела*,иль его слова можно принять за чистую монету.
Надо опираться на труды поколений,которые могут обеспечить лишь несколько основных религий.

----------

Ersh (30.08.2009)

----------


## Yeshe

> B России - это просто модники, молодежь и экзотическая такая тусовка. Они разрушают себя и мир вокруг себя, профанируя настоящие духовные устремления.


 а вы конечно же - эксперт, который знает, что такое хорошо и что такое плохо, и где правильное движение, а где - профанация... 

Вот в этом главная проблема, что слишком много развелось умников, которые решили, что знают, что нужно "народу" - и они везде: и в православной церкви, и в шизотерике, и среди теистов-атеистов-просто неверующих, и на буддийском форуме в том числе...

----------

Александр С (07.09.2009), Вова Л. (30.08.2009), Дмитрий Певко (31.08.2009)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Я против эзотерики, она не дает защиту и любого *ангела*,иль его слова можно принять за чистую монету.
> Надо опираться на труды поколений,которые могут обеспечить лишь несколько основных религий.


Чую счас дойдет до "...А мы самые правильные!!!"
Может быть не стоит уж на столько принижать способность человека выбирать?

----------

Александр С (07.09.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (31.08.2009), Слава Эркин (31.08.2009)

----------


## Morris Allan

Первое, непонятно всвязи с чем Кириллом так было сказано (про учет позиции "религиозного большинства")?!
Второе, ...какие конфликты!?-если не с подачи "слуг божиих".
Третье,...странно  :  "Кирилл заключил, что люди разных религий [B]должны уважать друг друга[/B] и работать для того, чтобы страну не сотрясали межрелигиозные конфликты " -с этим согласен...
А ТУТ...
"...Патриарх Кирилл между тем, полагает, что *если* мнение религиозного большинства останется не учтенным, то это может привести к серьезным конфликтам..."

Так где здесь взаимное уважение, если нужно "не оставлять" не учтенным мнения большинства, если акцентируется возникновение в противном случае серьезных конфликтов?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Надо опираться на труды поколений,которые могут обеспечить лишь несколько основных религий.


Опять дешёвая манипуляция, направленная исключительно на то, чтобы держать умы людей в рабстве догм.

Будда Шакьямуни, Гараб Дордже и Тилопа опирались не на "труды поколений", а на собственный опыт и откровение. Опора на "труды поколений" - это не к буддистам. "Вы хотите увидеть древних патриархов? Древние патриархи скачут по вашим головам".

----------

Jambal Dorje (04.02.2010), Won Soeng (31.08.2009), Yeshe (31.08.2009), Александр С (07.09.2009), Буль (31.08.2009), Евгения Горенко (08.09.2009), Иилья (31.08.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (31.08.2009), Слава Эркин (31.08.2009)

----------


## Bob

> Будда Шакьямуни, Гараб Дордже и Тилопа опирались не на "труды поколений", а на собственный опыт и откровение.


Дмитрий только поясните пожалуйста: _"откровение"_ от кого?! Или может я не правильно понимаю значение этого слова?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Дмитрий только поясните пожалуйста: _"откровение"_ от кого?!


От природы ума.




> Вместо того, чтоб бежать на очередной ритрит , или фоткать ННР, на какайте на это все.


Кито, это вы к чему написали? Полтергейст взыграл? Я не отвергаю авторитет буддийской традиции, а напоминаю, что буддизм в принципе опирается не на авторитеты и создан был не для того, чтобы делать людей рабами очередной традиции. То, что пишете вы, - просто апология авраамизма. "Ходите строем, слушайтесь батюшку/муллу/раввина - и будет вам счастье".

----------

Александр С (07.09.2009), Иилья (31.08.2009), куру хунг (31.08.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (31.08.2009), Слава Эркин (31.08.2009)

----------


## Bob

> От природы ума.


Дмитрий, у этого слова в русском языке вполне определённое значение, и думаю что все понимают что оно означает...

----------


## Кито

> Я не отвергаю авторитет буддийской традиции .


На чем он построен?



> То, что пишете вы, - просто апология авраамизма. "Ходите строем, слушайтесь батюшку/муллу/раввина - и будет вам счастье".


Колонии не перестают быть колониями из-за того, что они обрели независимость.
Бенджамин Дизраэли
Проблема в вас, а не в каких либо религиях.Кроме того,в буддизме все гораздо жестче чем христианстве.Если вы это еще не поняли, все впереди.

----------


## Yeshe

да, кстати, буддизм - это не та религия, которая учит ходить строем и слушаться старых авторитетов. По-моему слова Будды о том, что "не доверяй лишь потому..." цитировались здесь уже многократно. Думайте, наблюдайте, проверяйте - и будет вам счастье.

----------

Won Soeng (31.08.2009), Александр С (07.09.2009), Буль (31.08.2009), Иилья (31.08.2009)

----------


## Кито

И как получается?Вы пробовали воздержание длительное от чего либо?Из вас так и хлещет добродетель и вам (самое главное) от нее сладко и счастливо?Особенно меня интересует один вопрос, подтверждается ли то что честные,не привязные к внешнему и внутреннему,отделившаяся от мира люди счастливы и имеют хорошую судьбу?
Понимаете это все пшик.
Тут мало кто пробовал, даже без секса жить или ходить не модно и не красиво.
А кто пробовал или так живет , знает что нужна опора и вера в Будду или текст.Вера в конечный результат.

----------

Morris Allan (31.08.2009)

----------


## Буль

> Тут мало кто пробовал, даже без секса жить или ходить не модно и не красиво.


А, извиняюсь, на кой ляд это пробовать?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Проблема в вас


У меня нет проблем. Проблемы у тех, кто учит других жить и кто недоволен чужой религиозной свободой.




> Вы пробовали воздержание длительное от чего либо?


Пробовал, и что? Будда Шакьямуни тоже пробовал, и рекомендовал обходиться без крайностей.

----------


## Кито

> А, извиняюсь, на кой ляд это пробовать?


Потому что это и есть "не доверяй лишь потому...".
А сидеть и анализировать, каково это быть чистым от привязаностей , поглаживая грудь 5 размера. Это наивно :Smilie: ))

----------


## Bob

> Пробовал, и что? Будда Шакьямуни тоже пробовал, и рекомендовал обходиться без крайностей.


Вам кажется это сравнение корректным?



> А, извиняюсь, на кой ляд это пробовать?


Вы это серьёзно?

----------


## Bagira

> А, извиняюсь, на кой ляд это пробовать?


Не надо пробовать ,жизнь  свободная от  привязанности ....

----------


## Топпер

> Опять дешёвая манипуляция, направленная исключительно на то, чтобы держать умы людей в рабстве догм.
> 
> Будда Шакьямуни, Гараб Дордже и Тилопа опирались не на "труды поколений", а на собственный опыт и откровение. Опора на "труды поколений" - это не к буддистам. "Вы хотите увидеть древних патриархов? Древние патриархи скачут по вашим головам".


Действительно, манипуляция. Ведь  среди наших буддистов нет ни Будды, ни Гараба Дордже ни Тилопы. Так зачем же приводить в пример их? Кто здесь может сказать, что достиг их уровня реализации?

----------

Вова Л. (31.08.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

Лично я не против относиться уважительно к храмам любых религий и строить храм своей веры учитывая мнения об этом проживающих рядом. Лучше строить храм там, где его ждут, чем там, где его сторонятся или ругают. Но вдряд ли можно назвать добросердечным настраивание жителей против какого-либо из храмов.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Действительно, манипуляция. Ведь  среди наших буддистов нет ни Будды, ни Гараба Дордже ни Тилопы. Так зачем же приводить в пример их? Кто здесь может сказать, что достиг их уровня реализации?


Обе крайности нелепы. Будда, демонстрировал более чем вежливое отношение к  разнообразным учениям.

----------


## Топпер

> У нас, повторюсь, три традиц. религии - православие, ислам, буддизм. Куда больше? Для духовного возрастания этого вполне достаточно. А кто гонится за необычной экзотикой, так это просто эзотерик-экспериментатор, а не жаждущий очищения ума.


Боюсь, что следующим шагом станет определение того, в каой форме достаточно этих трёх.
Буддизм у нас правильный только в виде БТСР? А, скажем Чань  или Тхеравада - это уже от экзотики и эзотерических экспериментов?
То же самое и по поводу мусульман. Какие правильные в нашей стране: суниты или шииты. 

Понятие "традиционная религия" - неконституционно. Оно введено с подачи православных. Ибо, правосланые оперируют термином "каноническая територия" из которого пытаются вывести подобную идею и для остальных вероисповеданий.

----------

Denli (31.08.2009), PampKin Head (31.08.2009), Александр С (07.09.2009), Буль (31.08.2009), Дмитрий Певко (31.08.2009), Иилья (31.08.2009), Поляков (31.08.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Обе крайности нелепы. Будда, демонстрировал более чем вежливое отношение к  разнообразным учениям.


По-разному бывало. И покритиковать мог. А, если учесть, что он отвергал Веды - куда уж более чем невежливое отношение может быть?

----------

Буль (31.08.2009), Вова Л. (31.08.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

> По-разному бывало. И покритиковать мог. А, если учесть, что он отвергал Веды - куда уж более чем невежливое отношение может быть?


Здесь нет противоречия, есть некоторая подмена понятий. Можно принимать в невежливой форме, можно отвергать в вежливой. Обижал ли Будда живых существ?

----------


## Топпер

Да, конечно. Например, когда три раза отказал женщинам в просьбе быть постриженными. Или, например, когда не захотел вернутся к жене, после своего Просветления. Или, когда без совета с отцом раджей Суддходаной, постриг своего сына в монахи.

----------

Pavel (02.09.2009), Михаил Макушев (31.08.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Обе крайности нелепы. Будда, демонстрировал более чем вежливое отношение к  разнообразным учениям.


Например вот таким образом?

http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/dn13.htm



> ...
> Как же ты думаешь об этом, Васеттха? Если так, то не оказываются ли слова брахманов, сведущих в трех ведах, необоснованными?"
> 
> – "Несомненно, почтенный Готама, если так, то слова брахманов, сведущих в трех ведах, оказываются необоснованными".
> 
> 15. – "Итак, Васеттха, *эти брахманы,* сведущие в трех ведах, способны проповедовать путь к соединению с тем, *чего не знают* и *не видят*: "Этот путь прям, эта дорога направлена к избавлению и выводит следующего по ней к соединению с Брахмой". А такого быть не может. Подобно тому, Васеттха, как в веренице слепых, держащихся друг за друга, ни первый не видит, ни средний не видит, ни последний не видит, точно так же, Васеттха, и в словах брахманов, сведущих в трех ведах, как в веренице слепых, ни первый не видит, ни средний не видит, ни последний не видит. *И слова этих брахманов, сведущих в трех ведах, оказываются смешными, оказываются болтовней, оказываются тщетными, оказываются пустыми.* 
> ...


С моей точки зрения, это вежливая, обоснованная, нелецеприятная оценка для абонентов, котороя вполне может быть расценена, как неуважение. Персонажи аля Гундяев и Кураев точно бы это интерпретировали таким образом...

Причем стоит заметить, что Будда проповедовал на территории "исторического индуизма", не сильно заботясь о мнении брахманов.

----------

Jambal Dorje (04.02.2010), Pavel (02.09.2009), Вова Л. (31.08.2009), Даниил Бондарев (08.09.2009), Иилья (31.08.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Лично я не против относиться уважительно к храмам любых религий и строить храм своей веры учитывая мнения об этом проживающих рядом.


А как это практически осуществить? Увидели объявление о продаже земли, сначала проведем референдум среди местных жителей? Ну так ведь попы его все равно не признают и скажут о попрании мнения большниства. Призыв Кирилла тем-то и показателен, что с претензией на уважение, толерантность и демократичность все-равно в стиле"самозванцев нам не надо, командиром буду я".

----------

Morris Allan (31.08.2009)

----------


## Ersh

А что, у кого-то есть средства и земля для строительства нового буддийского храма, только Гундяев мешает?

----------

Ануруддха (31.08.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> А что, у кого-то есть средства и земля для строительства нового буддийского храма, только Гундяев мешает?


А тут не только тема о храме... Если человек захочет *в своем* полисаднике ступу построить, ситуация будет аналогична.

Вот у кришнаитов все есть, и приплыли...

----------

Вова Л. (31.08.2009)

----------


## Ersh

> А тут не только тема о храме... Если человек захочет *в своем* полисаднике ступу построить, ситуация будет аналогична.
> 
> Вот у кришнаитов все есть, и приплыли...


Ну почему... Что уже Кирилл в Москве ступу снес?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну почему... Что уже Кирилл в Москве ступу снес?


Ступу они еще не снесли, но закон в конце 90-х приняли, по которому большие проблемы зарегистрировать религиозную организацию.

----------

Александр С (07.09.2009)

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

> Я против эзотерики, она не дает защиту и любого *ангела*,иль его слова можно принять за чистую монету.
> Надо опираться на труды поколений,которые могут обеспечить лишь несколько основных религий.


Буддизм проверен тысячами поколений будд и боддхисаттв.Слава Самантабхадре.

----------


## Ersh

> Ступу они еще не снесли, но закон в конце 90-х приняли, по которому большие проблемы зарегистрировать религиозную организацию.


В конце 90-х это было очень своевременно, я считаю. Чего тут не творилось в "духовке", каких только клоунов земля расейская не выдавала.

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

Раскрою секрет.Ламы сообщили мне,что храм не строиться из-за споров между бурятскими и тувинскими ламами,кто будет возглавлять.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Интересные вещи творятся в моей родной Кижинге. Славянские братья составляющие абсолютное меньшинство в аймаке (районе) построили храм (церковь)  никто им не препятствовал, слова не сказал дурного. 
Так нет же, они начали ломать буддийские ступы по району... навандалили на Джарун Хашоре, поломали ступы на г. Челсана и т.п. А между прочим когда нам на нашей священой горе Шулуута где у нас ретритный центр они без нашего согласия на территории центра возвели крест мы слова не сказали и даже ухаживаем за крестом.
Как понимать такое поведение - пусти свинью в огород????

Местные жители не стали устраивать им побоища, а могут ведь и того... . 
Вобщем видать дойдет до того, что скоро славянских братьев попросят из Кижинги.

----------

Aion (31.08.2009), Dondhup (01.09.2009), Ersh (31.08.2009), Morris Allan (31.08.2009), Pavel (02.09.2009), Pema Sonam (31.08.2009), Александр С (07.09.2009), Буль (31.08.2009), Вова Л. (31.08.2009), Даниил Бондарев (08.09.2009), Дмитрий Певко (31.08.2009), Михаил Макушев (31.08.2009), Чженсинь (01.09.2009), Чиффа (31.08.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А как это практически осуществить? Увидели объявление о продаже земли, сначала проведем референдум среди местных жителей? Ну так ведь попы его все равно не признают и скажут о попрании мнения большниства. Призыв Кирилла тем-то и показателен, что с претензией на уважение, толерантность и демократичность все-равно в стиле"самозванцев нам не надо, командиром буду я".


Храм для людей, а не для участка. Бодхидхарма 9 лет сидел в пещере. Иногда для храма достаточно половины квадратного места.

----------

Ersh (31.08.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Интересные вещи творятся в моей родной Кижинге. Славянские братья составляющие абсолютное меньшинство в аймаке (районе) построили храм (церковь)  никто им не препятствовал, слова не сказал дурного. 
> Так нет же, они начали ломать буддийские ступы по району... навандалили на Джарун Хашоре, поломали ступы на г. Челсана и т.п. А между прочим когда нам на нашей священой горе Шулуута где у нас ретритный центр они без нашего согласия на территории центра возвели крест мы слова не сказали и даже ухаживаем за крестом.
> Как понимать такое поведение - пусти свинью в огород????
> 
> Местные жители не стали устраивать им побоища, а могут ведь и того... . 
> Вобщем видать дойдет до того, что скоро славянских братьев попросят из Кижинги.


Невоспитанность людей может вызывать и недоумение, и печаль, и гнев. Воспитание требует правильного отношения, усилий и свободного времени. Те, кем мы пренебрегаем редко найдут основания изменить отношения с нами.

----------


## Zom

> Обижал ли Будда живых существ?


Самый видный случай - когда Будда назвал одну красавицу мешком с мочей и калом при её родителях. Родители тут же стали анагаминами, а вот девица обидилась на Будду и совершила из-за мести (судя по всему достаточные) злодеяния для перерождения в низших уделах.

Вообщем эпизод интересный..

----------

Pavel (02.09.2009), Читтадхаммо (31.08.2009)

----------


## Fritz

> Вобщем видать дойдет до того, что скоро славянских братьев попросят из Кижинги.


Доржо, самое главное им не уподобляться. Разъяснять надо славянским товарищам их поведение, методично.




> Вообщем эпизод интересный..


Ещё один эпизод говорящий о том, что не надо всё из ПК принимать на веру, что не всё там  - слово Будды.

----------


## Zom

> Ещё один эпизод говорящий о том, что не надо всё из ПК принимать на веру, что не всё там - слово Будды.


Ну на самом деле он не обозвал её так специально к ней обратившись -)
Он просто ответил родителям, что ему не нужен мешок с мочой и калом, на чем родители и прозрели. А девица обидилась.

Но в любом случае эпизод объясним. Во-первых, Будда сказал правду - потому что тело действительно мешок с мочой и калом. А во-вторых, Будда действовал оптимально в этом случае - как и в случае с Девадаттой, хотя и знал, что если он его примет в Сангху - того ждёт ад. Видимо тут аналогичная сиутация, и девица всё равно бы отправилась в неблагие уделы так или иначе - а может даже совершила бы ещё что похуже - и Будда это предупредил таким вот умелым образом.

----------

Won Soeng (31.08.2009), Читтадхаммо (31.08.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Ещё один эпизод говорящий о том, что не надо всё из ПК принимать на веру, что не всё там  - слово Будды.


Если уж там не всё слово Будды, то доверять остальным канонам у нас ещё меньше оснований.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Народ то местный их простил... никого не побил. Злодеев поймали и арестовали. Те дали признательные показания и их признали невменяемыми и пожалели, заставили вроде все построить.
Важно то, что это не первый случай и имеет тенденцию становится обычным явлением. Народ их прощает, те в следующем году вновь такое творят.
В прошлом и позапрошлом году люди даже искать вандалов не стали, просто молча все восстановили (хотя точно знали кто натворил делов, потому как свидетели были). В этом году терпежка малость сдала и пошли местные милиционеры арестовывать виновных, а местного настоятеля пожурили за слабость пропаганды и разъяснительной работы среди православных меньшинств.

----------

Zom (31.08.2009), Читтадхаммо (31.08.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> В этом году терпежка малость сдала и пошли местные милиционеры арестовывать виновных, а местного настоятеля пожурили за слабость пропаганды и разъяснительной работы среди православных меньшинств.


Эх, жаль господин Питанов об этом не знает. Сейчас бы уже появилась статья на тему "православные мученники подвергаются арестам в Бурятии за исповедание христовой веры" :Cry:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (31.08.2009), Naldjorpa (07.09.2009), Александр С (07.09.2009), Михаил Макушев (31.08.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Храм для людей, а не для участка. Бодхидхарма 9 лет сидел в пещере. Иногда для храма достаточно половины квадратного места.


Только что Вы собирались опрашивать местных жителей, теперь предлагаете строить храм на половине квадратного метра. Вас не поймешь...

----------


## Won Soeng

> Только что Вы собирались опрашивать местных жителей, теперь предлагаете строить храм на половине квадратного метра. Вас не поймешь...


Вам показалось  :Smilie:  Я не предлагаю опрашивать. Я предлагаю отзываться на актуальный спрос.

----------


## Буль

> Славянские братья составляющие абсолютное меньшинство в аймаке (районе) построили храм (церковь)  никто им не препятствовал, слова не сказал дурного. 
> Так нет же, они начали ломать буддийские ступы по району... навандалили на Джарун Хашоре, поломали ступы на г. Челсана и т.п. А между прочим когда нам на нашей священой горе Шулуута где у нас ретритный центр они без нашего согласия на территории центра возвели крест мы слова не сказали и даже ухаживаем за крестом.
> Как понимать такое поведение - пусти свинью в огород????
> 
> Местные жители не стали устраивать им побоища, а могут ведь и того... . 
> Вобщем видать дойдет до того, что скоро славянских братьев попросят из Кижинги.


Только, пожалуйста, не надо отождествлять этнических славян и православных верующих! Я вот, например, тоже славянин...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Aion (31.08.2009), Bob (31.08.2009), Ersh (31.08.2009), Won Soeng (31.08.2009), Чженсинь (01.09.2009)

----------


## Топпер

На всякий случай и этнических евреев тоже.

----------

Ersh (31.08.2009), Чженсинь (01.09.2009)

----------


## Alexandre

> На всякий случай и этнических евреев тоже.


С евреями сложнее... как и с сикхами, армянами и другими примерами этнически-религиозного самосознания и самоопределения. Хотя в последнее время все стало более расплывчато.

Мне кажется, некое зерно здравого смысла в том, что сказал Кирилл, все-таки есть. 
Но стоило бы обобщить что все надо делать с учетом мнений других конфессий, чтобы не было как в примере, приведенном Доржо.
Но, видимо, к сожалению, Кирилл имел ввиду совсем не это, а именно Оруэллкое "равны и равнее.."


А на счет сект... кто партизан а кто террорист? Что такое язык, а что такое диалект? И т.п.

----------


## Fritz

> Он просто ответил родителям, что ему не нужен мешок с мочой и калом, на чем родители и прозрели. А девица обидилась.


Ну и что, Вы считаете это нормальное поведение, правильная речь? Учитывая ещё факты того что родители явно не буддисты, темы не знают, и того что Будда это знает. Здесь в России можно и получить за такое, а на возражение получишь ещё и бонус вроде - ну что, больно, потерпи, ты же всего лишь мешок с калом. 
И далее, зачем тогда монахам кланяться и будде тоже, если это всего лишь мешки с калом?
Неувязочка, ребята)))




> Во-первых, Будда сказал правду - потому что тело действительно мешок с мочой и калом.


Это неправда. Не нужно быть отличником по анатомиии чтобы это понимать.




> Если уж там не всё слово Будды, то доверять остальным канонам у нас ещё меньше оснований.


Остальные каноны не предполагают слепую веру в них. Хотя в этой связи правильнее было бы вести речь не о канонах а о понимании канонов и способах их использования.

зы по мешкам с калом вспоминаются подобные обороты из индуистских источников, что-то вспоминается. Вспоминается притча про красавицу и жениха, которому через месяц вместо красоты были отданы горшки с калом мочой и рвотой, а сама красавица выглядела истощённой уродиной. Становится понятно откуда ветер дует в ПК.

----------

Иван Ран (31.08.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Ну и что, Вы считаете это нормальное поведение, правильная речь? Учитывая ещё факты того что родители явно не буддисты, темы не знают, и того что Будда это знает.


Слова "кал" и "моча" - это нормальная речь. А как вы ещё это назовёте..? Есть конечно более грубые варианты.. но..

Да и про эти составляющие тела вообщем-то каждое живое существо знает. Тут Буддой быть не обязательно -)




> И далее, зачем тогда монахам кланяться и будде тоже, если это всего лишь мешки с калом?
> Неувязочка, ребята)))


А тут у вас подмена понятий началась. Заметили, али нет? -)




> Здесь в России можно и получить за такое


Всё правильно. А вся беда из-за самоотождествления себя с этими нечистотами.. -)

----

PS> В любом случае всё это жёсткий оффтоп и посему спорить на эту тему дальше не собираюсь.

----------


## Kotovski

Какое-то лицемерие, если честно. В цивилизованных странах, прямо в центре города, стоят и храмы, и мечети, и синагоги, и ничего. В Торонто православный храм стоит в даунтауне (его, правда, РПЦЗ строила), или вот в Ницце стоит огромный и очень красивый православный собор -- считается национальным достоянием Франции (ну в смысле памятником, представляющим национальную ценность -- не знаю, как это по-человечески сказать, пардон).

В Эмиратах, наверное, ситуация немного другая -- там вряд-ли одобрят строительство "капища неверных" или как там они называют православные храмы. И чё теперь? России брать пример с Эмиратов с их ваххабистской политикой? :Mad:

----------

Morris Allan (01.09.2009), Pavel (02.09.2009), Александр С (07.09.2009), Дмитрий Певко (31.08.2009), Слава Эркин (01.09.2009)

----------


## Kotovski

К чему я, собственно. Патриарху не надо потакать "чувствам верующих". На то он и пастырь, чтобы их грамотно пасти! Ему надо направлять эти чувства в правильное русло. А то можно и до второго пожара александрийской библиотеки дойти.

----------


## Fritz

> Слова "кал" и "моча" - это нормальная речь. А как вы ещё это назовёте..? Есть конечно более грубые варианты.. но..
> 
> Да и про эти составляющие тела вообщем-то каждое живое существо знает. Тут Буддой быть не обязательно -)


Это не соответствует современной научной парадигме, в отличие от большинства частей канона. Полистайте физиологию, кал и моча - продукты жизнедеятельности, а не часть тела, располагаются в органах сообщающихся с внешней средой. Их в теле может и не быть, теоретически.




> А тут у вас подмена понятий началась. Заметили, али нет? -)


Нет, не заметил. Заметил прямой логический вывод. Можно много чего  ещё навыводить, ну например, зачем нужна нравственность, правильная речь в частности, по отношению к людям, если это всего лишь мешки с мочой?




> Всё правильно. А вся беда из-за самоотождествления себя с этими нечистотами.. -)


Беда не исчезент и при самоотождествлениями себя не с этими нечистотами.




> В любом случае всё это жёсткий оффтоп и посему спорить на эту тему дальше не собираюсь.


Да как хотите. Если Вы не признаёте своих ошибок, то это не значит что их не признают другие. Не хотите самоотождествлять себя со своими ошибками?)))

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Храм для людей, а не для участка. Бодхидхарма 9 лет сидел в пещере. Иногда для храма достаточно половины квадратного места.



[I]Китайские археологи раскопали самый маленький в мире буддийский храм:


"Китайские археологи раскопали на южной окраине пустыни Таклимакан в северо-западном Китае очень маленький буддийский храм, возведенный более 1 500 лет назад. По мнению археологов, это самый маленький в мире древний храм из всех, обнаруженных до сих пор.

В храме были найдены прекрасно сохранившиеся образцы буддийского искусства. Консервантом стал толстый слой песка, под которым храм простоял погребенным более тысячи лет.

Храм Туопулукедун имеет длину 2,25 метра, ширину — 2 метра и стены высотой приблизительно 1,3 метра. Он находится приблизительно в 7 километрах от городка Дамгу, округ Селе, в Синьцзян-Уйгурском автономном районе.

Стены храма из дерева и глины расписаны прекрасными фресками на сюжеты Махаяны. В центре — статуя Будды, приблизительно 0,65 метра высотой. В северной части храма также сохранились статуи Будды, широкоплечие и с тонкими талиями. Храм Туопулукедун был случайно обнаружен пастухом."

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Я думаю, что при строительстве новых храмов РПЦ тоже надо учитывать позицию  большинства населения страны - атеистов


Эммм... Я про захват католических промолчу скромно. 

А вообще после инициативы "Наших" создать дружины с травматическим оружием для патрулирования улиц по вечерам весьма логичное продолжение. "Союз Михаила Архангела" на марше.

"Дети мои, берегите евреев..."  :Smilie:

----------


## Саша П.

> К чему я, собственно. Патриарху не надо потакать "чувствам верующих". На то он и пастырь, чтобы их грамотно пасти! Ему надо направлять эти чувства в правильное русло. А то можно и до второго пожара александрийской библиотеки дойти.


Вот задумался... Во что такое они   все верят...? Александрийскую библиотеку сожгли, Будд в Бамиане взорвали... В Камбодже под корень все прошлое, включая умение горшки обжигать... И все это с блеском в глазах, поди.

----------


## Kotovski

В собственную непогрешимость, наверное.

----------


## Саша П.

> В собственную непогрешимость, наверное.


Так нет, как-то все это сложнее. В собственную непогрешимость - это локально. Лампочку в подъезде разбить. Тут же масштаб и под барабаны. Дамы  умиленно рыдают в фартук.

----------


## Kotovski

А здесь другой масштаб непогрешимости: не просто "мне наплевать на окружающих меня людей", а "мое учение -- единственно верное, и все остальные учения должны быть уничтожены". Агрессивное невежество становится очень опасным, если оно движет фуховными лидерами.

----------


## Bob

> фуховными лидерами.


Не исправляйте, всё точно.  :Smilie:  :Embarrassment:

----------

Kotovski (01.09.2009)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Какое-то лицемерие, если честно. В цивилизованных странах, прямо в центре города, стоят и храмы, и мечети, и синагоги, и ничего. В Торонто православный храм стоит в даунтауне (его, правда, РПЦЗ строила), или вот в Ницце стоит огромный и очень красивый православный собор -- считается национальным достоянием Франции (ну в смысле памятником, представляющим национальную ценность -- не знаю, как это по-человечески сказать, пардон).
> 
> В Эмиратах, наверное, ситуация немного другая -- там вряд-ли одобрят строительство "капища неверных" или как там они называют православные храмы. И чё теперь? России брать пример с Эмиратов с их ваххабистской политикой?


Да ладно. В цивилизованных странах, вы цвет крыши _только_ самостоятельно выбрать не можете. В Голландии постоянные проблемы из-за незаконного строительства мечетей. Во Франции у меня друзья, только размер окон смогли увеличить в проекте дома, который строят на своем участке. И строительство храмов идет не на уровне "моя земля, что хочу, то и творю". Разумеется, речь идет не о саде камней во внутреннем дворике, а о постройке зданий. В Питере стоят и дацан и мечеть, но строились они не так, что купил землю и давай втихую там возводить.

Вообще, на мой взгляд, мнение Патриарха Кирилла вполне такое нормальное. Единственное что, никто вроде и не собирается возводить _иноверческие_ соборы выше Василия Блаженного. А вообще, к чему это он сказал? В Архангельске проблемы с языческими храмами?

----------

Ersh (01.09.2009), Sche (30.10.2009), Won Soeng (01.09.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вообще, на мой взгляд, мнение Патриарха Кирилла вполне такое нормальное. Единственное что, никто вроде и не собирается возводить _иноверческие_ соборы выше Василия Блаженного. А вообще, к чему это он сказал? В Архангельске проблемы с языческими храмами?


Наверное, передбел в связи вот с этим: http://www.youtube.com/results?searc...C&search_type=

P.S. А по поводу "заколотили клоунов, ну и гуда"... Не считаю, что клоуны в нормальном государстве имеют право выносить суждения и понуждать в праве других клоунов на их же конституционные свободы.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Да ладно. В цивилизованных странах, вы цвет крыши _только_ самостоятельно выбрать не можете. В Голландии постоянные проблемы из-за незаконного строительства мечетей. Во Франции у меня друзья, только размер окон смогли увеличить в проекте дома, который строят на своем участке. И строительство храмов идет не на уровне "моя земля, что хочу, то и творю".


Конечно, но с одной маленькой оговорочкой. Можно ли Вам что-то строить на своем участке решает не религиозное большинство страны, а комитет по архитектуре и прочие чиновничьи инстанции...

----------


## Саша П.

> Конечно, но с одной маленькой оговорочкой. Можно ли Вам что-то строить на своем участке решает не религиозное большинство страны, а комитет по архитектуре и прочие чиновничьи инстанции...


Абсолютно. На любом, своем, участке  в городской черте для того, чтобы просто построить, нет, не дом, чтобы пристроить сарай, гараж, как-то изменить облик, необходимы многочисленные согласования самых разных инстанций. Это нормально. Город - это "обще-житие". Помимо технических норм, которые очень важны, существуют и чисто "внешние".  Спорные вопросы обсуждаются.

Здесь можно руководствоваться здравым смысла, устоявшимися традициями, знаю, например, городок в Европе, где все крыши кирпичного цвета. Есть обязательные требования по высоте зданий в том или ином квартале,  районе. Могут быть нормативы в отношении размеров и формы окон, разумеется, все это жестче, когда дело касается уже сложившегося ландшафта, памятников архитектуры и т.п.

Но все это же может быть и инструментом для чиновника или какой-то группы лиц. На деле, в Петербурге,  например, очень много скандалов со строительством вопреки всем и всяким правилам, и вместе с тем, всегда можно зарубить и идеальный проект, придравшись к какой-то мелочи.

----------


## Юань Дин

> Становится понятно откуда ветер дует в ПК.


А откуда же ему дуть, как не из той культуры, в которой вырос буддизм. Будда Шакьямуни такой же реформатор, как и другие философы. Все это есть вопрос веры - кому мы верим, кому доверяем.
Я знаю, что такой человек жил на земле, был философом, сделал много полезного - указал людям Путь к Освобождению, отличный от путей других философов, тоже ищущих Пути к Освобождению. Затем скончался. Не оставил после себя никаких записей.

Вопрос веры - выбираем ли мы именно этот Путь? Готовы ли мы идти тем Путем, который указал нам этот философ? Или мы выбираем Путь какого-либо другого философа?

Если мы решили довериться философу Шакьямуни и пройти Путем, который он предлагает нам, то нам надо принять сочинение его последователей - Палийский Канон. Иначе мы не пройдем по Пути Шакьямуни.

Думаю, что Шакьямуни - просто учитель, философ. Без всей атрибутики, должностей и званий, которые ему приписали позднее. Обычный, который также как мы умер и всё тут. Но он указал Путь, которым мы, такие же бренные как он, можем воспользоваться.

----------


## Fritz

Не вижу никакого Пути Шакьямуни в назывании человека мешком с калом, при любых обстоятелствах. Это также глупо (согласно Учению Шакьямуни) как и называть человека телом. Также бессмысленно размышлять о чистотах и нечистотах. Самоотождествлять себя с телом - неправильно, также как и с мешком с калом и проч.
Могу составить силлогизмы.
Но Зом сбежал как всегда, боится он логики.

----------


## Слава Эркин

Думаю, что Шакьямуни - просто учитель, философ. Без всей атрибутики, должностей и званий, которые ему приписали позднее. Обычный, который также как мы умер и всё тут. Но он указал Путь, которым мы, такие же бренные как он, можем воспользоваться. 


Палийский Канон - да, в остальном , мне кажется, не всё так <просто>...

----------


## Топпер

> Остальные каноны не предполагают слепую веру в них. Хотя в этой связи правильнее было бы вести речь не о канонах а о понимании канонов и способах их использования.


Предполагают и ещё поболее.
И вы, верите в тот образ, который создался у вас. А то, что действия Будды не укладываются в ваш образ - это проблемы не Палийского Канона, а вашего представления о Будде.

----------


## Топпер

> Думаю, что Шакьямуни - просто учитель, философ. Без всей атрибутики, должностей и званий, которые ему приписали позднее. Обычный, который также как мы умер и всё тут. Но он указал Путь, которым мы, такие же бренные как он, можем воспользоваться.


У "просто философа" и учится можно только простой философии.
Пока нет понимания кто такой Будда, пока нет веры в Три Драгоценности (а не в три булыжника), нет и пути.

----------

Zodpa Tharchin (01.09.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Но Зом сбежал как всегда, боится он логики.


Я боюсь не логики, а фрицев -))

----------


## Fritz

О, Зом флэймит, очень хорошо - ещё не всё потеряно. Мёртвые не флэймят.




> Предполагают и ещё поболее.
> И вы, верите в тот образ, который создался у вас. А то, что действия Будды не укладываются в ваш образ - это проблемы не Палийского Канона, а вашего представления о Будде.


Да, верю в образ, и образ не должен быть противоречивым - сначала говорим одно а потом другое. Если Вы верите в противоречивый образ - Ваше право. Я от своей веры в мой образ не отказываюсь. Мой образ зиждется на логике и данных органов чувств. А ваш?

----------


## Топпер

На каких данных органов чувств? Вы лично этими оранами чувств видели Будду?

А то, что он не должен быть противоречив: так он и не был противоречив. Он противоречив только при неправлиьном понимании Будды.

----------


## Юань Дин

> У "просто философа" и учится можно только простой философии.
> Пока нет понимания кто такой Будда, пока нет веры в Три Драгоценности (а не в три булыжника), нет и пути.


Эу цитату писал не Слава Эркин, а я немного выше.

Я не верю в природу Будды. Слоган "Все обладают природой Будды" мною воспринимается как некий рекламный трюк.
Я просто знаю, что если буду принимать во внимание хотя бы пять правил и стараться по мере сил прилагать их к себе, то хотя бы эту дрянную жизнь не спущу в унитаз, а проживу ее с пользой для себя и других.

В этом реализм. А "природа Будды" - это уже политика и отвлеченности, из которых только и могут родиться речи про мешки и кал и прочие речи дзэнских мастеров, неверно понятые русскими Иванами.

----------


## Топпер

> Я не верю в природу Будды. Слоган "Все обладают природой Будды" мною воспринимается как некий рекламный трюк.
> Я просто знаю, что если буду принимать во внимание хотя бы пять правил и стараться по мере сил прилагать их к себе, то хотя бы эту дрянную жизнь не спущу в унитаз, а проживу ее с пользой для себя и других.


Ну.... лучше, чем ничего. Может быть, в будущем (в будущих жизнях) поймёте кто такой Будда.

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

> Эх, жаль господин Питанов об этом не знает. Сейчас бы уже появилась статья на тему "православные мученники подвергаются арестам в Бурятии за исповедание христовой веры"


http://vkontakte.ru/search.php?id=4412064
Расскажите ему.

----------


## Fritz

> А то, что он не должен быть противоречив: так он и не был противоречив. Он противоречив только при неправлиьном понимании Будды.


Я и не говорил, что Будда противоречив (интересно заметит ли теперь Зом подмену?))) Палийский Канон целиком - это не Будда. Это ещё и к разговорчикам о чистоте, беспримесности и самойраннести Канона.

----------


## Джигме

> Всё правильно, христиане же в центре Лхасы\Катманду церкви не строят.


А что, они там есть?  Вот католики во Вьетнаме, будучи меньшинством имеющим власть, не  только строили, но и устраивали гонения на буддистов.

----------


## Топпер

> Я и не говорил, что Будда противоречив (интересно заметит ли теперь Зом подмену?))) Палийский Канон целиком - это не Будда. Это ещё и к разговорчикам о чистоте, беспримесности и самойраннести Канона.


Ну это уже не вам судить. Если вы чего-то не можете принять или понять в Каноне - это не означает, что Канон не верен. Как-никак Сутта Нипата даже по буддологическим изысканиям - чуть ли не самый древний пласт Канона. И если монахи стольких поколений считали, что там всё в порядке, то гораздо выше вероятность того, что неправильно понимаете вы. Ну об этом, правда, мы с вами уже множество раз говорили.

----------


## Слава Эркин

> У "просто философа" и учится можно только простой философии.
> Пока нет понимания кто такой Будда, пока нет веры в Три Драгоценности (а не в три булыжника), нет и пути.


Да нет. Я неумело < протлянул > цитату Юань Дин...

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> А "природа Будды" - это уже политика и отвлеченности, из которых только и могут родиться речи про мешки и кал и прочие речи дзэнских мастеров, неверно понятые русскими Иванами.


У вас просто недостаток информации...

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Конечно, но с одной маленькой оговорочкой. Можно ли Вам что-то строить на своем участке решает не религиозное большинство страны, а комитет по архитектуре и прочие чиновничьи инстанции...


Гыгы. Как-то одна итальянская тетечка, гордо именовавшая себя ведьмой, жаловалась мне на невозможность устроиться на работу, поскольку весь город знал, что она викканка. Вы забываете, что кроме чиновников там есть еще такая штука, как коммуна. И если Вашим соседям не понравится ступа в Вашем дворе, то на их протестное письмо последует запретительная для Вас резолюция

----------


## Вова Л.

> Гыгы. Как-то одна итальянская тетечка, гордо именовавшая себя ведьмой, жаловалась мне на невозможность устроиться на работу, поскольку весь город знал, что она викканка. Вы забываете, что кроме чиновников там есть еще такая штука, как коммуна. И если Вашим соседям не понравится ступа в Вашем дворе, то на их протестное письмо последует запретительная для Вас резолюция


Пока Вам не дадут разрешение на строительство, соседям не может не понравится, так как они ничего не видели, а если разрешение дали, Вы построили, то это запрещать уже поздно, хоть соседям и не нравится. 

Хотя, действительно в некоторых странах перед одобрением плана в мерии требуется  согласовка с ближайшими соседями и соответсвующие бумажки от них. Но тут-то хоть понятно с кем согласовывать - подйти к соседям, объяснить, что строишь и получить подписи. Это не какое-то эфимерное "религиозное большинство страны".

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Пока Вам не дадут разрешение на строительство, соседям не может не понравится, так как они ничего не видели, а если разрешение дали, Вы построили, то это запрещать уже поздно, хоть соседям и не нравится. 
> 
> Хотя, действительно в некоторых странах перед одобрением плана в мерии требуется  согласовка с ближайшими соседями и соответсвующие бумажки от них. Но тут-то хоть понятно с кем согласовывать - подйти к соседям, объяснить, что строишь и получить подписи. Это не какое-то эфимерное "религиозное большинство страны".


Вы мне про Россию или про Италию рассказываете? То о чем Вы говорите не соответствует действительности. Но форум не нацелен на обсуждение законодательств различных государств. А пассаж насчет религиозного большинства реально за гранью добра и зла. Равно как и последний призыв защищать православные ценности с помощью стратегических вооружений.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Вы мне про Россию или про Италию рассказываете?


Я Вам про ЕС рассказываю.




> То о чем Вы говорите не соответствует действительности.


Что не соответсвует действительности?




> А пассаж насчет религиозного большинства реально за гранью добра и зла. Равно как и последний призыв защищать православные ценности с помощью стратегических вооружений.


Эту часть не понял.

----------


## Саша П.

> Я Вам про ЕС рассказываю.


Про ЕС, позволю себе вмешаться  в  вашу неторопливую беседу, мне известно, что союз этот никак не является чем-то единообразным, а , наоборот, в нем действует немало программ  способствующих сохранению  сложившегося там многообразия. Поддержке всяческих меньшинств и  всестороннего укрепления / внимание, не для слабонервных/ толерантности.

В связи с этим религиозная община, если она ничем разрушительным себя не запятнала, может строить  чего ей надо,  и не только на частной, но и на муниципальной земле. Что, по известным мне примерам, бывает гораздо проще. Если оное вписывается в концепцию и отвечает потребностям.

У приятеля под окном построили культовое сооружение и никакие его протесты по поводу  галдящих там  религиозных фанатиков  не принимаются.  Он живет в муниципальном доме и вокруг такие же. Не нравится, съезжай.

Доминируй тут частная собственность, разумеется,  на действия в округе требовалось бы согласие собственников. Либо через суд.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Я Вам про ЕС рассказываю.


Понимаете, ЕС - это не государство. Законы Италии отличаются от законов Германии, но экономическое пространство единое. Так что рассказывать про ЕС не получится.




> Что не соответсвует действительности?


"если разрешение дали, Вы построили, то это запрещать уже поздно, хоть соседям и не нравится."




> Эту часть не понял.


"Деликатно относиться к чувствам религиозного большинства, призвал представителей иных вероисповеданий предстоятель Русской православной церкви. Деликатность, по его словам, заключается в том, чтобы при возведении храмов прислушиваться к мнению православного большинства."

+

"В минувшую субботу Патриарх Кирилл прибыл в Северодвинск, где посетил оборонное предприятие «Севмаш»...

...По его мнению, только традиционные русские и православные ценности стоит защищать, в том числе и при помощи стратегических вооружений. «Не надо стыдиться ходить в храмы, учить православию своих детей, – сказал Патриарх. – Тогда нам будет что защищать своими ракетоносцами»"

----------


## Fritz

> Как-никак Сутта Нипата даже по буддологическим изысканиям - чуть ли не самый древний пласт Канона.


Вот и вопрос буддологам - откуда в Каноне фрагменты индуистcкого дискурса про "телесные нечистоты" [и кристальную чистоту атмана]. У нас в буддизме атмана нет,  у нас тело - часть личности, сознаваемое сознанием, следовательно оно составное, т.е. пустотное, т.е. не чистое и не нечистое, не имеющее в себе ни кала не мочи ни чего-то ещё, и наоборот.
Пассажи про моё якобы непонимание и суперское понимание каких-то там монахов оставляю за кадром, как бы не заметил, [по особой доброте душевной]. Монах  - это интенсивный практик, он может на первых порах вообще ничего не понимать (sic!) )))

Да, и ещё у нас в буддизме обязательно нам судить, а не кому-то ещё, это в других религиях нам что-то там не дано не понять и не нам судить.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Понимаете, ЕС - это не государство. Законы Италии отличаются от законов Германии, но экономическое пространство единое. Так что рассказывать про ЕС не получится.
> "если разрешение дали, Вы построили, то это запрещать уже поздно, хоть соседям и не нравится."


Ну я же сказал, что в некоторых странах перед строительством нужно показать одобрения от соседей. Но если Вы получили разрешение на строительство чего бы то ни было в соответствии с законодательством, а соседям потом не понравилось, то сносить Вас никто заставить не может, так как закон соблюден. 

В любом случае не понимаю смысла данной дискуссии, потому прекращаю.

----------


## Топпер

> Вот и вопрос буддологам - откуда в Каноне фрагменты индуистcкого дискурса про "телесные нечистоты" [и кристальную чистоту атмана].


В Каноне всё в порядке. Это у вас опять самостийный буддизм возникает.



> Да, и ещё у нас в буддизме обязательно нам судить, а не кому-то ещё, это в других религиях нам что-то там не дано не понять и не нам судить.


Вот когда реализуетесь хотя бы до сотапаны - тогда, конечно, и вам судить. А без этого - подобные заявления не серьёзны.

----------


## Huandi

Одно из качеств Будды - его слова приятны, и он никого не обижает. В Милинда-Паньха сомнительные ситуации на эту тему как раз обсуждаются. И книга не в пользу мнения, что Будда кого-либо обижал.

Кстати, по итогам последнего тхеравадинского собора что-то около трех томов разночтений Канона составлено. ...

----------

Fritz (02.09.2009)

----------


## Pavel

Хотелось бы привести небольшой пример из своего практического опыта. Для принадлежащего мне на праве собственности нежилого помещения, находящегося на первом этаже жилого многоквартирного и многоэтажного дома, понадобилось пристроить крыльцо и организовать отдельный вход в помещение (не через подъезд). Для начала работ по реконструкции помещения, связанной с пристройкой, потребовалось согласие жильцов дома не только соседних квартир, но и своего и соседних подъездов. Данное согласие было достаточно легко всеми подписано кроме тех людей, которые проживали этажем выше. Их несогласие подписывать они объясняли вполне резонно: как-только появится крыльцо, которое поднимется до их балкона, то на него сверху будет сыпаться мусор (окурки и прочая дрянь, выбрасываемая в окна жильцами), а следовательно перед людьми возникает проблема либо вечно перед своим носом лицезреть "помойку", либо регулярно чистить крышу нашего крыльца. Никакие аргументы о том, что "засранство" одних людей по логике вещей не должно отравлять жизнь, а именно ограничивать свобод других людей и лишать их прав на строительство, не принимались. Решающую роль в подписании ими согласия на строительство съиграло подписание с моей стороны обязательства очищать крышу крыльца от мусора.
Крыльцо было построено. Раз в месяц или квартал я сметаю с крыши крыльца ГРУДЫ окурков, шприцев, пузырьков от спиртовых настоек, недоеденных беляшей, баллончиков всех видов хим.средств, отработанных по назначению женских прокладок, презервативов и...  Раз в месяц я "медитирую" на засранство проживающих в нашем подъезде людей. Каждый день в разном количестве (по мере возрастания мусора до следующей уборки) жильцы из квартиры выше "медитируют" на то же застранство и жалеют страшно, что дали свое согласие на строительство крыльца под своим балконом.

Я уверен, что у озабоченности строительством религиозных учреждений и распространению религиозных институтов на тех или иных территориях есть причины. Я так же уверен, что у этого строительства или распространения есть последствия. Результатом строительства и распространения будут страдания вполне понятно каких участников ситуации. Точно, что причинами этих страданий не являются ни особенности РПЦ, ни особенности кришнаитов или тех или иных мессионеров тех или иных религиозных направлений. 

Уверен, что чуткое отношение к подобным ситуациям, которые не могут не порождать причин для возникновения страдания, связанного с ощущением ущемленности религиозных чувств и свобод вероисповедания, может проявляться прежде всего в чутком отношении к природе возникновения таких причин, которые порождают страдания людей. 

Ответная же реакция на призыв к чуткости и внимательности к интересам "большинства" в виде акцента на сомнительности этого самого "большинства", или на компетентности чьего-либо решающего слова, или на засранстве" самого подписывающего разрешение на строительство, или... - это подливание масла в огонь непонимания, в огонь страстного "умопомрачения", основанного на иллюзии личных целей и интересов, а значит и преград, мешающих их достижению и удовлетворению соответственно.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (02.09.2009), Ersh (08.09.2009), Илия (09.09.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Парни, с другой стороны... то, что вас не убъет, сделает сильнее (с)

Ожидается появление существенного количества буддийских "новый видящих", которые способны эффективно работать с пинчес тиранитос в пыльных рясах (которых развелись в неимоверных количествах на просторах нашей родины)...

Одним словом (самому себе), перечитать соответствующие главы про тиранов и взаимодействие с ними у Карлоса Свет Кастанеды. ))))

----------


## Топпер

> Одно из качеств Будды - его слова приятны, и он никого не обижает.


*Намеренно* не обижает. Но это не значит, что вообще никто на его слова не обижатеся.



> Кстати, по итогам последнего тхеравадинского собора что-то около трех томов разночтений Канона составлено. ...


Зокнчится тем, что ещё кто-либо от Тхеравады отколется.

----------

Zom (02.09.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Парни, с другой стороны... то, что вас не убъет, сделает сильнее (с)


Главное, чтобы не убило  :Frown:

----------

Артем Тараненко (02.09.2009), Буль (02.09.2009)

----------


## Aion

> Главное, чтобы не убило


АукцЫон - Выжить

----------


## Morris Allan

> АукцЫон - Выжить


что это?

----------


## Буль

Нда... психически больные люди симулируют умственную неполноценность...

----------

Вова Л. (07.09.2009), Гьялцен (08.09.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Вообще это культовая группа "АукцЫон"

----------


## Буль

В какой лечебнице главврач допустил подобный культ?
Впрочем, не удивлюсь что в наше время эти больные вообще не изолированы от общества...

----------


## Morris Allan

:Big Grin:  :EEK!:

----------


## Топпер

> В какой лечебнице главврач допустил подобный культ?
> Впрочем, не удивлюсь что в наше время эти больные вообще не изолированы от общества...


Называлась лечебница "Ленинградский Рок-клуб"

А ребята талантливые. Жаль сейчас не выступают.

----------


## Pema Sonam

> А ребята талантливые. Жаль сейчас не выступают.


Почему не выступают? Вот, см. афишу:
http://lenta.auctyon.ru/

----------

Aion (08.09.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

Собственно, вот и доктор  :Smilie: 
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Гаркуша,_Олег_Алексеевич

----------

Aion (08.09.2009), Pema Sonam (08.09.2009)

----------


## Ersh

Спасибо всем, уведшим тему в оффтопик. Закрываем.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (14.09.2009), Артем Тараненко (08.09.2009), Чиффа (08.09.2009)

----------

